# White Film



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

What this stuff is! Sorry I have no camera to take a pic to make this much easier, but one of my adult reds has a whitish film covering parts of his body. You cannot see it looking straight into the tank but from the side you can definitely see it. He is kind of sluggish, and seperates himself from the 2 other, and hasen't been eating like usuall! Just wondering if anyone knows what this could be! Like I said it is like a milky white covering (looks like it could be peeled off if I had the balls to touch him) almost all of his body! Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

sounds like he is loosing his slime coat

probably due to stress from a water condition or tank mate stressing him out, check the PH of the water and other parameters.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Loosing a slim coat. will that just pass with time? Or should i do something to cure it? thanks by the way man


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

yea, looks like he's losing his slime coat. Clean your water before he gets attacked by diseases.

You can add some salt too to help him out.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

how much salt?? i have a 55 gallon tank. regular table salt or what???


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

no, not regular salt it contains iodine, pick up some aquarium salt it;s cheap, and will have directions on the back


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks I was just going to add regular table salt!QQQ


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to me it sounds like slime desiese - a nasty desiese which will need medicating


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

try to add some salt as was said earlier

raise temp to about 80-81 degrees F

make sure you have some cover for him(plants, wood, etc...)

TEST YOUR WATER to be sure it is not induced by poor water conditions for whatever reason, (ph, temp, ammonia, nitrates, nitrite)

is he getting beaten by the others or even approached in any way??

chill, never medicate unless you know what it is you are treating


----------

